# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Светка базы

## Tacker

После сложного перехода с Бух 2.0 на 3.0 остались нерешённые косяки,для исправления которых рекомендовали сделать свёртку базы на определённую дату. Своими силами сделать не удалось. Сможет ли кто-нибудь взяться за решение этой задачи?

----------


## Tacker

> После сложного перехода с Бух 2.0 на 3.0 остались нерешённые косяки,для исправления которых рекомендовали сделать свёртку базы на определённую дату. Своими силами сделать не удалось. Сможет ли кто-нибудь взяться за решение этой задачи?


Конкретно - после перехода не встала зарплата, начисления начинает делать аж с 2013 года, программа не понимает, что все начисления выплачены.
Есть мнение, что Если только по ЗП, то все делается сверткой регистров зарплаты, для этого не обязательно сворачивать всю базу.
Так-таки никто ни с чем подобным не сталкивался?

----------

